# Grey mare-Missing on Loan



## MHOL (10 August 2009)

Reported Missing on Loan on 22-Jul-2009
Crime Reference No: DA3388745-09


More details to follow, please contact missinghorsesonloan@gmail.com


----------



## Cuffey (11 August 2009)

I understand this horse is now traced but similar difficulties to Tim the Arab of getting it home.


----------



## cally6008 (1 July 2011)

Any update on this one ?

Still missing according to NED


----------



## Tinseltoes (1 July 2011)

Any news yet???


----------



## timthearab (3 July 2011)

What can i say !!!!!  the law stinks !!!!!  its about time they pulled their socks up and started singing from the same song sheet ans not keep passimg from one border to the next.
Keep at them MHOL


----------



## Luci07 (4 August 2011)

What was the outcome on this?


----------



## timthearab (17 August 2011)

As far as i know,  still on going !!


----------

